# supprimer des adresses mail



## yateich (23 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour 

Dans Mail 2.1.3 , comment supprimer des adresse définitivement ?

Merci


----------



## DeepDark (23 Septembre 2008)

Des adresses? Tu veux dire des boites aux lettres?


----------



## yateich (23 Septembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Des adresses? Tu veux dire des boites aux lettres?



je veux dire supprimer des adresse mail mémoriser


----------



## eleonooore (23 Septembre 2008)

Dans le menu Fenêtre / Destinataires précédents, tu supprimes celles que tu ne veux plus voir apparaître.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Septembre 2008)

une petite exception 
les adresses mémorisées parce qu'elles sont dans le carnet d'adresse OSX
(en ce cas nettoyer les fiches du carnet)


----------



## bookbook (24 Septembre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Dans le menu Fenêtre / Destinataires précédents, tu supprimes celles que tu ne veux plus voir apparaître.



Super !!
Depuis le temps que je cherchais cette manip.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Septembre 2008)

depuis le temps qu'elle est dans l'aide mail...




Bon, depuis moins longtemps, c'est vrai, mais ça y est, elle est là, alors, servez vous de la table d'orientation, ça m'évitera de déplacer les topics !


----------



## bernlouby (11 Octobre 2011)

merci pour votre indication eleonooore,
je viens de trouver votre réponse en 2011
en repassant par "gogole",
je n'avais rien trouvé de tel sur l'aide Mail,
je sais maintenant "supprimer" de vieilles adresses,
bernard


----------



## surfbmx (12 Décembre 2011)

comme bernlouby, j'ai trouvé cette astuce via google.
j'avais créé des groupes qui devenait un peu ch.... à l'usage!
plus rapide que l'aide mail donc, merci google et macgé!


----------

